# Need A Mod To Delete My Account Please Legal Trouble



## tomatogrowop (Mar 29, 2011)

Please delete my account I'm not freaking out or anything I'm facing 20+ years so please delete this account.


----------



## Ella Jean (Apr 1, 2011)

you can just stop using the account because we cannot simply delete it..sorry for that...


----------



## ChubbySoap (Apr 1, 2011)

...denied another opportunity to spread his brand of glee, Hermie the Elf silently swears to redouble his efforts...


----------



## wanabe (Apr 1, 2011)

its to late police is already on there way to your house good luck in prison bro


----------



## Burger Boss (May 16, 2011)

wanabe said:


> its to late police is already on there way to your house good luck in prison bro


Jeeezzzz, what a breath of fresh air.......I'm sure you really made tom's day........Some day you'll understand that a man's freedom is not something to joke about..........And "good luck" with that..............BB


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 18, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> Jeeezzzz, what a breath of fresh air.......I'm sure you really made tom's day........Some day you'll understand that a man's freedom is not something to joke about..........And "good luck" with that..............BB


Agreed.
HOWEVER, it's been made pretty clear that deleting profiles, posts, pictures, and so on, aren't allowed. This must be the 20th + person i've seen attempt to get themselves banned and/or account deleted, since they believed it would mean their posts would be removed...
My favorite was the guy who ran around claiming to be 15 years old, and insisted "They HAVE to delete all my posts and pictures cause, they'll be in trouble for having a 15 year old on their site!"
LMAO

If you have legal trouble, you have my sympathy. If you want your account deleted, then read the TOS next time, and don't make an account to begin with.


----------



## toastycookies (May 18, 2011)

Ella Jean said:


> you can just stop using the account because we cannot simply delete it..sorry for that...



that's just plain old bullshit. vBulletin (the software this forum uses) has ALWAYS, and WILL always, have an option to delete accounts.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

toastycookies said:


> that's just plain old bullshit. vBulletin (the software this forum uses) has ALWAYS, and WILL always, have an option to delete accounts.



no, it is not BS. we "simply" cannot delete accounts. it's not that easy. sure we can wipe it, but it would leave HOLES everywhere. 

under extreme situations i have seen one or two accounts get labelled as "guest". all the posts are still there. 

at rollitup.org we do not offer the option of deleting accounts.


----------



## toastycookies (May 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> no, it is not BS. we "simply" cannot delete accounts. it's not that easy. sure we can wipe it, but it would leave HOLES everywhere.
> 
> under extreme situations i have seen one or two accounts get labelled as "guest". all the posts are still there.
> 
> at rollitup.org we do not offer the option of deleting accounts.









it's quite simple. i've ran phpBB, myBB, vBulletin and SMF on my servers... what are these HOLES you speak of? missing posts in threads?


----------



## filtereye (May 18, 2011)

rollitup not give the option to deleting account, just wondering why exactly is it like deleting evidence and then u get in shit for tampering with evidence type thing

or just dont care to delete, using the user as an example


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

toastycookies said:


> it's quite simple. i've ran phpBB, myBB, vBulletin and SMF on my servers... what are these HOLES you speak of? missing posts in threads?


if a members account is "deleted" it would remove all their posts. this would leave holes where ever they had posted. if a member has 500 posts and their account is "deleted" then there will be threads with 500 holes in them. 

we can ban people, and change their name to banned. if that is was you are speaking of. but that kinda looks ugly out on the boards. seeing "banned member" next to peoples posts. we opt to simply ban people and leave it at that. it locks the account and leaves all their posts. as well as their user name.


----------



## filtereye (May 18, 2011)

poor guy <33333 i send love over your way


----------



## puffntuff (May 18, 2011)

I'm smelling burning bacon!!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I'm smelling burning bacon!!


it's the sausage i have in the broiler. it has 2 mins left to go.


----------



## puffntuff (May 18, 2011)

I broiled a bacon wrapped pork tenderloin for dinner.


----------



## toastycookies (May 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> if a members account is "deleted" it would remove all their posts. this would leave holes where ever they had posted. if a member has 500 posts and their account is "deleted" then there will be threads with 500 holes in them.
> 
> we can ban people, and change their name to banned. if that is was you are speaking of. but that kinda looks ugly out on the boards. seeing "banned member" next to peoples posts. we opt to simply ban people and leave it at that. it locks the account and leaves all their posts. as well as their user name.



but you guys create holes, so they are good right? i've seen posts deleted in the past few hours which create these holes you speak of.

anyways i find all this rebellious activity as of late very amusing and will continue to watch with a stoic grin upon my face. 

thanks for having us


----------



## KevinSmith (May 18, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I broiled a bacon wrapped pork tenderloin for dinner.


omg that sounds awesome!
sorry to interrupt and all but damn! Now i'm hungry!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 18, 2011)

ahh yes...this is my fdd2blk original, glad you asked.


----------



## ChairmanMaow (May 18, 2011)

Why not simply edit all your posts? I mean, I know the time it would take would be crazy, but if the mods won't delete, what else are you left with?


----------



## toastycookies (May 18, 2011)

ChairmanMaow said:


> Why not simply edit all your posts? I mean, I know the time it would take would be crazy, but if the mods won't delete, what else are you left with?


because you CAN'T with this setup. you only have a short limited amount of time in which you are able to edit your own posts.


----------



## ChronicObsession (May 18, 2011)

Ahh yes the internet, the repository of filth that legal little devils look through to prosecute the harmless. Isn't all of the internet being data mined, but The MAN doesn't have enough tech muscle to manipulate all of it yet? But our data, it's there.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

check this out, ... http://classic-web.archive.org/web/*/https://www.rollitup.org


----------



## Nitegazer (May 19, 2011)

toastycookies said:


> but you guys create holes, so they are good right? i've seen posts deleted in the past few hours which create these holes you speak of.
> 
> anyways i find all this rebellious activity as of late very amusing and will continue to watch with a stoic grin upon my face.
> 
> thanks for having us


Since you clearly have experience with bulletin boards, you are probably well aware that

1- Most bulletin boards have a policy of not deleting accounts for the exact reason mentioned here-- the resulting incoherency of threads
2- The effect of deleting a post soon after it is created (due to lack of content or violation of other guidelines) is very different than the wholesale deletion of a user's posts, some of which may provide great info

The other problem with deleting accounts is that it would be difficult to regulate. It would be impossible to differentiate between a user in genuine legal trouble and a disgruntled user looking to do harm to the site by suddenly withdrawing all of their posts.

Also, there are copies of everyone's posts in backups and in caches easy accessed through Google. Deleting the account would not necessarily protect someone from what they have written.

Best of luck to the OP.


----------



## cannabisguru (May 19, 2011)

tomatogrowop said:


> Please delete my account I'm not freaking out or anything I'm facing 20+ years so please delete this account.


Gah damn, 20 fucking years bro? The hell did you do? Kill someone?? sheeeesh.. 

there is a positive side to it though.. if your given 20 years for example, you'll do 70% of it. Just because a judge gives you 20 years, doesn't mean your going away for exactly 20 years. In fact, many convicts actually get out of prison well before they're "given sentence" is up. So in other words, your probably going to end up doing anywhere from 10 to 13 years, that is.. if your given a 20 year sentence. Also, while your in prison.. if you have good behavior.. you could possibly serve less than the 70% of the sentence.

good luck to ya man..


----------



## bushybush (May 19, 2011)

Well, fuck this site and it's facist ways.

We now have fake mods, with fake rep points and fake post number and one of the diesel-dykes admitted she's never even grown weed in her life! Good look you fucking posers. I don't care that my shit is on here, I'm legal and grow for personal use only. I more care, because I don't want to be associated with a joke of a forum like this.

Hey guys! Coincidence that attitude gave out ALL your personal info, and attitude gives reach-arounds to RIU?! Hmmmmmmmmmmm. I don't think so. More and more shady stuff is gonna start to happen here. Watch.


----------



## a dog named chico (May 19, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Well, fuck this site and it's facist ways.
> 
> We now have fake mods, with fake rep points and fake post number and one of the diesel-dykes admitted she's never even grown weed in her life! Good look you fucking posers. I don't care that my shit is on here, I'm legal and grow for personal use only. I more care, because I don't want to be associated with a joke of a forum like this.
> 
> Hey guys! Coincidence that attitude gave out ALL your personal info, and attitude gives reach-arounds to RIU?! Hmmmmmmmmmmm. I don't think so. More and more shady stuff is gonna start to happen here. Watch.


 EDIT: Forget it, no need to be negative...


----------



## djruiner (May 24, 2011)

can't delete a account because of holes in the threads? umm ok..as we know on this site every thread flows perfect with no holes or no mis-leading information....i think holes on certain threads would help. and we all know we don't want holes in the thread. seeing as i have had over 30 posts removed from MY OWN THREAD creating numerous holes making me look like im retarded. so the mods here can remove post after post creating holes, but for those that think their security is in jeopardy can not delete their OWN account, but mods can pull posts at will making these "holes" you speak of? it seems like the admin here has just given up on everything but making sure those nirvana and attitude banners stay up and flashing and has given all control to a few mods that half never even come on the site.
how are you expecting to keep good..loyal...growers on here. to most of the pro growers this place has become a joke. and thats not me flaming the site as you can see im still here. but other then my own threads..ive given up. i no longer offer advice here, no more trying to help the kids and their dying plants. im just letting the trolls post all the bad info they want here now. if the people running the site don't care about its content or members, why should i?
i think admins should see the bottom line. if they don't correct whats wrong with the site, Attitude and Nirvana start pulling their banners, no traffic= no clicked link...no clicked links=no advertising deal. i being an admin would feel pretty low if my sponsors drop me and im paying for this giaint server to cater to kids and trolls while the reason the forum was started gets forgotten, people move to sites that cater to why they are there, and poof, ghost town. and we all know that forums can be created in a matter of hours to replace it.

now to other posters of this site. see how i am trying to handle this?....no name calling, no flying off the handle...no personal attacks. if you want things to change, do it the right way. if your just calling names and flaming the hell out of the site, your not going to be listened to. they are going to run the site how they see fit. and ive seen good advice being taken from members here, if they go about it the right way. 

you knew posting here that you was posting possible incriminating evidence, you knew the risk. if you don't like that fact find another forum that allows you to delete your posts and account if needed...i know other forums allow this. stop posting here and move on.


----------



## Jason2011 (May 24, 2011)

i know in australia they have mandatory record keeping times. i had an account that i could send sms messages from the internet and i couldnt delete my messages as they are required by law too keep all transcripts of messages for 5 years.............. and they wonder why identity theft is on the increase...


----------



## gfreeman (May 24, 2011)

a buddy of mine got 20 years for arsony.
most likely be out in 5 with good behavior.

sorry tohear about your ...life.


----------

